

Auti-sim lets you experience the horror of sensory overload - iProject
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2013/03/auti-sim-lets-you-experience-the-horror-of-sensory-overload/

======
tempestn
Very thought-provoking. Helps to set speaker volume to a comfortable level at
the start then leave it there as you explore (it quickly becomes
uncomfortable). This comment on the article (from a person with clinical
autism) sums it up well: "It's not that life looks like this, it's that life
_feels like this_."

